
GM crops already feed much of the world today – why not tomorrow's generations? - okket
https://theconversation.com/gm-crops-already-feed-much-of-the-world-today-why-not-tomorrows-generations-too-59715
======
chmaynard
My understanding is that people opposed to the use of GM crops don't oppose
the research itself. They oppose the lack of strong government regulation of
these products, as well as the questionable ethics of the corporations who
sell them.

~~~
epistasis
They've succeeded in imposing fairly strong government regulation, at least in
the US and EU.

I think that mostly now the opponents of GM are trying to get them stopped
entirely. At least some (most?) of GM opponents also oppose research on GM
crops, such as the "golden" crops where they add vitamin A to the commonly
used variety of a crop in a region.

